# Interested in playing Soccer at a decent standard over the winter??



## floydy007 (Apr 1, 2011)

Team entering Polson Pier Friday Night Men's League Division 1. Kick-off's range from 7pm - 11pm, starting mid October, we reached play-off final last year. $200 for roughly 13 games. 

We are just finishing outdoor in TSSL division 1 and will be playing in the Premier Division next year, we use indoor to keep us fit during the off season and a chance to recruit new player's for the summer season. If you're interested please reply to this thread or send me a private message. 

We are also still training outdoor until the weather becomes completely sh1t!! So your welcome to come and train with us and get to know people. 

Thanks 

Lloyd


----------



## toball (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Floydy, 

I'm 27, play centre mid and captain a decent amateur football team in England. Emmigrating to Toronto in November and looking for a club to join for the winter and summer seasons.

Obviously I will miss the start of your indoor season but any chance of coming along to one of your indoor games to check out the standard. Happy just to watch at first or sub if needed.

Cheers, 

Tobi


----------



## floydy007 (Apr 1, 2011)

toball said:


> Hi Floydy,
> 
> I'm 27, play centre mid and captain a decent amateur football team in England. Emmigrating to Toronto in November and looking for a club to join for the winter and summer seasons.
> 
> ...


Hey Tobi,

Yep sure bud, as soon as you arrive in Toronto give me a shout, we'll probably be training indoor as well so feel free to come along to that too. Most of the guy's in the team are from the UK, myself included, we have a good mix of mostly european's and a few Canadian's. My email is [email protected] and when you arrive in Canada and sort yourself out a phone and sim card etc. 2893800300.

Many thanks

Floyd


----------

